# Smart people do all the stuff I don't? Should I believe those people?



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Recently, I've heard people (mostly online) saying things about "smart people" (and they try to use "studies" with IQ score correlations and things) like "smart people experiment with drugs at young ages" "smart people are more popular" and "smart people make more money" and "smart people have sex" and "smart people are rebellious" and "smart people are less nice".

If all that's true, then smart people do all the stuff I don't. First of all, I'm not going to a 4 year university (something else that smart people supposedly do), I've never tried drugs, I've only had one friend outside of the internet and I even made her hate me, I don't have a job, and I've never had a girlfriend in real life except for like 2 days. I'm a fierce defender of authority and establishment, I feel like the authority are the ones who are nice to me and the average people are the ones who are mean to me. I'm also incredibly kind, or at least I am in my heart. I don't even think mean thoughts about other people or say rude things. Are the people telling me these things that smart people supposedly do telling the truth or are they just saying that to make themselves feel better about their pot smoking, the fact that they have friends and relationships, and that they're rebellious and mean?


----------



## Emtropy (Feb 3, 2013)

john.thomas said:


> Recently, I've heard people (mostly online) saying things about "smart people" (and they try to use "studies" with IQ score correlations and things) like "smart people experiment with drugs at young ages" "smart people are more popular" and "smart people make more money" and "smart people have sex" and "smart people are rebellious" and "smart people are less nice".
> 
> If all that's true, then smart people do all the stuff I don't. First of all, I'm not going to a 4 year university (something else that smart people supposedly do), I've never tried drugs, I've only had one friend outside of the internet and I even made her hate me, I don't have a job, and I've never had a girlfriend in real life except for like 2 days. I'm a fierce defender of authority and establishment, I feel like the authority are the ones who are nice to me and the average people are the ones who are mean to me. I'm also incredibly kind, or at least I am in my heart. I don't even think mean thoughts about other people or say rude things. Are the people telling me these things that smart people supposedly do telling the truth or are they just saying that to make themselves feel better about their pot smoking, the fact that they have friends and relationships, and that they're rebellious and mean?


It's interesting how you are so accepting of authority. Indeed, that is what "smart people" supposedly hate - all these high IQ teenage anarchists and all. Facetiousness aside, if you want to improve your "intelligence", get reading about political theories and debate about them with people online. You may find your beliefs changing, or maybe they won't, but you'll have stimulated those areas of the brain and talked to people in the process. As for sociability in real life, it's not easy for everyone, but I guess what you have to do is just approach people and get them talking. Join clubs containing people with mutual interests, invite people out, show them the kindness that you're sure is in your heart.

I guess you just have to be a bit more open-minded, and questioning. I don't believe you are not smart? After all, there are few of us who are at extreme highs and lows of the IQ bell-curve; many of us just fall in the middle. Perhaps you do, too. And the only thing that is holding you back is you - in all aspects: IQ, friends, etc. 

A hint: don't listen to everything everyone says online. Perhaps when you are content in self and intelligence it will not matter what a correlational study says about the behaviour of the intelligent.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

IQ scores are bullshit most of the time, especially if self validated.
That said being different than them doesn't necessarily make you any better than them nor it makes them any better than you, keeping an open mind is always a sign of intelligence no matter what those tests say. If you're proud about your values keep it up & work on yourself and all of the things that make you feel less smart than others but keep in mind that stereotypes are just stereotypes. Being social or not following authority blindly doesn't necessarily make you rebellious and mean, smoking or not smoking pot doesn't mean anything since it's all about your own views anyway and everyone ends up thinking and saying and doing things that aren't "nice" it's just human nature, hell I'd say that this rant doesn't come across as particularly nice either!!! So do what you feel like doing, expand your mind & interests, don't buy into stereotype because every person is different and some might surprise you and remember that you don't need anyone's validation but that doesn't mean you have to be overly critical of anyone who isn't just like you.


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

What does it matter? I have a friend with a near genius IQ who refuses to touch drugs and then I have another incredibly bright friend who's tried a ton of them and smokes regularly. These generalizations are silly. You know yourself, so define value as you like and keep an open mind.


----------



## Zamyatin (Jun 10, 2014)

john.thomas said:


> Are the people telling me these things that smart people supposedly do telling the truth or are they just saying that to make themselves feel better about their pot smoking, the fact that they have friends and relationships, and that they're rebellious and mean?


Why on earth would someone have any need to complain to some random dude just to "make themselves feel better" about having friends, getting high and getting laid?

I'm pretty sure sex and drugs are more fun than talking to some self-described "defender of authority and establishment".


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Zamyatin said:


> Why on earth would someone have any need to complain to some random dude just to "make themselves feel better" about having friends, getting high and getting laid?
> 
> I'm pretty sure sex and drugs are more fun than talking to some self-described "defender of authority and establishment".


They don't complain to me, I complain to them then they tell me that I'm close-minded.


----------



## Zamyatin (Jun 10, 2014)

john.thomas said:


> They don't complain to me, I complain to them then they tell me that I'm close-minded.


If you're randomly bitching at people for having fun, no wonder the only people that are nice to you are the people paid to be nice to you.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Zamyatin said:


> If you're randomly bitching at people for having fun, no wonder the only people that are nice to you are the people paid to be nice to you.


Maybe they should include me and be nice to me if they don't want me to complain.


----------



## Zamyatin (Jun 10, 2014)

john.thomas said:


> Maybe they should include me and be nice to me if they don't want me to complain.


You know, I'm pretty sure nobody on the planet has ever told you that you're too nice of a guy. Call it a hunch.

In high school, I was one of the more popular people in the school. Not prom king or quarterback popular, but certainly well-adjusted socially. One of the things I enjoyed doing? Seeking out the socially maladjusted, the loners and outsiders, and inviting them to my house for Xbox and pizza whatever booze I had managed to hide. Sometimes I never connected with those people, but more often than not we hit it off and became friends. It didn't win me any points with the most popular crowd, but I really didn't give a shit about what they thought, and by the time I graduated I had gotten to know almost every "outsider" in my school. 

There was really only one type of person I never attempted to befriend. Jackasses. Bullies, jerks, and people who harassed others because of their sexual orientation or race or clothing were automatic outs. I wouldn't touch those people with a ten foot pole. But my pet peeve? The asshats who acted like the rest of us somehow owed them something. 

It's hilarious that you genuinely believe you're a nice guy, because you're not. You're entitled and you're bitter. Guess what? When you're a jackass to people, they're going to be jackasses right back at you.


----------



## Obscure (May 20, 2013)

Wrong. You just described attractive people. Sadly, appearance plays a HUGE role in everything. 

Second option. People always hypocritically eat whatever shit they want and sugar coat it with labels.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Zamyatin said:


> You know, I'm pretty sure nobody on the planet has ever told you that you're too nice of a guy. Call it a hunch.
> 
> In high school, I was one of the more popular people in the school. Not prom king or quarterback popular, but certainly well-adjusted socially. One of the things I enjoyed doing? Seeking out the socially maladjusted, the loners and outsiders, and inviting them to my house for Xbox and pizza whatever booze I had managed to hide. Sometimes I never connected with those people, but more often than not we hit it off and became friends. It didn't win me any points with the most popular crowd, but I really didn't give a shit about what they thought, and by the time I graduated I had gotten to know almost every "outsider" in my school.
> 
> ...


So what did you do to deserve being popular? I've tried to be popular, and all I got was rejection and bullying.


----------



## Zamyatin (Jun 10, 2014)

john.thomas said:


> So what did you do to deserve being popular? I've tried to be popular, and all I got was rejection and bullying.


You don't try to be popular. You try to be friendly and nonjudgmental, and you talk to people, and popularity follows from that. What you don't do is act like a prat and start telling people off for having fun because you're jealous that they aren't including you.

What did I do to "deserve being popular"? I was nice to people.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Zamyatin said:


> You don't try to be popular. You try to be friendly and nonjudgmental, and you talk to people, and popularity follows from that. What you don't do is act like a prat and start telling people off for having fun because you're jealous that they aren't including you.
> 
> What did I do to "deserve being popular"? I was nice to people.


I wish I could be like you, it sounds like you actually know how to be nice and I must not because the only people who like me are either forced to or only know me on the internet. I'm worried that there isn't a way to change my entitled thinking though, and then I'll just a loser in life because no one understands me.


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

john.thomas said:


> I wish I could be like you, it sounds like you actually know how to be nice and I must not because the only people who like me are either forced to or only know me on the internet. I'm worried that there isn't a way to change my entitled thinking though, and then I'll just a loser in life because no one understands me.


I'd be somewhat weary of that thinking too, actually. I'm not a social butterfly (I'm actually quite reticent and awkward), but I've sustained some nice friendships in my life and can usually get along with people fine, assuming we have some points of commonality. I'll give you a couple pieces of advice though based on what you said in the last few comments:

1. Don't get on people's cases for smoking weed. I mention this since you've said that you don't partake and have been critical of the plant on here before. If you don't want to smoke it then don't, but being needlessly judgmental about it won't go down well with others.

2. Try not to find ways to alienate yourself from others. In other words, don't just say "no one understands me," and leave it at that. Find ways to express yourself so that people can understand you or find ways to work around your differences.

Oh, and 'deserve' is a silly word in this context. No one really deserves anything; you don't _deserve_ to be an able bodied (correct me if I'm wrong), able minded (as in, not developmentally challenged) individual living in the first world. You, like everyone else, were dealt a hand, and you're going to have to run with it. We're all just doing the best we can.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

john.thomas said:


> I wish I could be like you, it sounds like you actually know how to be nice and I must not because the only people who like me are either forced to or only know me on the internet. I'm worried that there isn't a way to change my entitled thinking though, and then I'll just a loser in life because no one understands me.


With that attitude... no wonder. It's like you _want _to be miserable by claiming no one understands you.

Don't idealise another person, you'll never be happy with yourself then. Never let the thought "I wish I was more like them" develop into more than an occasional thought. If it is an obsession, you will use it as an excuse to be miserable and not do anything, as you are now. The worst thing you can do is let yourself get trapped in unhealthy thought patterns.

Do not dwell on negatives - for every negative you do think of, make a rule that you must think of two positives. And for the love of God, _do not express your bitterness towards other people just because you're jealous of them_. You can think it in your head, but do not hold onto it - either don't record it in writing at all, or record it and destroy it. If you keep a diary, don't. You'll read back and dwell, and dwell. And do not tell people that you disapprove of their habits. You might as well shit on your hands and clap, that's how unappealing it is.

And there is strength in numbers - there are others like you who are too afraid to make contact at all - seek them out. It'll be mutually beneficial.


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

I wrote a paper from my college English class which derails IQ tests. If you are interested I'd be happy to send it to you via email....i got 100%.

everything you listed are stereotypes. They think its because smart people rebel against societal standards. There's also a study on how high IQ people are more likely to stay up late.

I did a god amount of drugs, fucking up, and rebelling a few years back and i would argue the smart people were the ones prudent enough to steer clear of all that

Sorry for a potentially unclear post - im writing this on an iPhone


----------



## Jonn (Mar 17, 2014)

> Recently, I've heard people (mostly online) saying things about "smart people" (and they try to use "studies" with IQ score correlations and things) like "smart people experiment with drugs at young ages" "smart people are more popular" and "smart people make more money" and "smart people have sex" and "smart people are rebellious" and "smart people are less nice".
> 
> If all that's true, then smart people do all the stuff I don't. First of all, I'm not going to a 4 year university (something else that smart people supposedly do), I've never tried drugs, I've only had one friend outside of the internet and I even made her hate me, I don't have a job, and I've never had a girlfriend in real life except for like 2 days. I'm a fierce defender of authority and establishment, I feel like the authority are the ones who are nice to me and the average people are the ones who are mean to me. I'm also incredibly kind, or at least I am in my heart. I don't even think mean thoughts about other people or say rude things. Are the people telling me these things that smart people supposedly do telling the truth or are they just saying that to make themselves feel better about their pot smoking, the fact that they have friends and relationships, and that they're rebellious and mean?


 @john.thomas
My dear sir, I apologize in advance if you feel harmed. My anger in this case is an infinite one and it will never be directed towards you, but merely towards the answers to your question. But I will seriously have to laugh at this one. I went straight to the floor, because you really are a saint to me, you are something close to an angel in the amount of kindness.
I'll do my best to reply to this one.

I'll start with "online". Please John, remember the quote "Don't listen to everything you hear". Everyone in this world is out to get "ahead" everyone wants to be the leader of the world, which will mean, that YOU will have to be below them. 



Secondly. "smart people" doesn't mean a Sh*t in this world. To me, the "smart people" in this world shouldn't be allowed to do anything more than a tuddler should. Smart people are the dog shits on my walk ways. They are the urin stinking sour when I walk by a toilet in broad daylight. Especially the ones using IQ tests and studies to prove anything. I hope most people understand that I am being provocative, because if they don't, they've just proven me to be right. 

I'll push this one straight up your face right now. IQ, psychology studies and all of those things... Most of these things are "breakable" they are giving out fake self worth, fake masterminds, fake prodigies. I believe the people pushing IQ and studies as a sign of being "smart"... My belief tells me, those people should be aligned and shot. Being "smart" has no actual value, yes it is a nice compliment to get every once and in a while. But it has no function for development. It isn't like being pretty or kind or hard working. Being "smart", just means, hey I am guessing you would be capable of using your brain... Hurp derp. People do know how to be "smart", nobody knows "how not to be smart". Your average retard knows how to be "smart".



Thirdly. Drugs... Don't ever combine drugs with being "smart". Being "smart" and doing drugs at an early age doesn't fit together. The definition of "smart" has a lot of different meanings, it seems your "smart" might be the same as wise. Noticing at a young age that the option of trying out drugs isn't "smart" it is wise, it means to solve life problems and gain experience in living.
The connection with IQ isn't there. IQ is a scale defining your ability to solve simple systematic problems. 

People with a high IQ and high "cognitive" abilities oftenly let themselves down on the emotional side(WHICH IS WHY YOU WILL NEVER FIT THE F*CK IN)Which in turn leads to them doing drugs, because drugs will satisfy their emotional needs, while letting them focus on the other aspects of their life. If you've ever seen "wolf of wall street" Imagine him when thinking of the reference of drugs and high IQ. He will be masturbating, taking drugs, fucking, eating, sleeping, etc. All to add up on his IQ and "cognitive ability". 

Fourth...
Smart people... Smart people are popular, sexy, funny, have the right moral, live long lives, with lots of money, nice babes, good health all of this. I would like to just break this one statement as well.
"smart people" is a term defined, by guess who, THE SMART PEOPLE. Smart is a very unprecise word, it expresses intelligence, wisedom, cunning and sharp-mindedness. Which all will blend together into an odd mess. 
To ME being smart, means to understand the world we live in. I AM NOT SMART. I too dislike drugs, "smart people" and especially their behaviour, though I have to "HIDE" in their covers to fit into their minds. If I didn't I'd turn into a "perv", a "creep", a "weirdo" and so on. Though they do not see the actual fault is on their side, they do not see me, they do not understand.

So YES, smart people fit into your definition, because THEY defined it. They made the rules and now the actual "smart people" are just playing along.



I'm going to calm down now and just drop some quotes by. I hope they will bring perspective to what being "smart" means to some people.

Einstein "Two things are infinite. The universe and human stupidity - and I'm not sure about the universe"
classical quote, very important, even He who we all see as being The smartest man ever born... He expressed himself as unclever.

Gautama Buddha "The darkest night is Ignorance"
Buddha, expressed this. "Smart people" is you may know, are to some degree Ignorant, they see the road ahead of them and not the road ahead of others. They do not seek to understand our world.


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

Believe me I've met some pretty smart people that never experimented with drugs... or have been promiscuous... or crazy-fun-loving with a lot of friends... or were particularly unfriendly.

You're comparing yourself to other people or these views of other people seems to be feeding an insecurity that you are struggling with and I think you might want to think about how to be more you and not some cookie cutter definition of what "worthy" people are supposed to be like.

You seem like a very good you who probably wants validation to follow his bliss.

You are worthy to go follow your bliss.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

john.thomas said:


> (and they try to use "studies" with IQ score correlations and things)


IQ is bullshit. It only scores a part of your overall intelligence.



> "smart people experiment with drugs at young ages"


I never noticed that. A lot of people do smoke and drink, and trying it is part of the experience. Now they try drugs at young ages? Never noticed.



> "smart people are more popular"


They're not actually. Popularity is based on how cool you look, you act and speak. You have to be cool and fashionable, your intelligence matters little in that matter, especially in schools.



> "smart people make more money"


I depends on the smart person and the job they have. But might be smart but enjoy being a shop clerk, then you'll not make a lot of money.



> "smart people have sex"


I didn't yet. Then again, sex is part of the human experience and it's not just for smart people.



> "smart people are rebellious"


Again, rebellion and being rebellious is part of growing up and the human experience, it's no just for smart people.



> "smart people are less nice"


That's part of one's personality rather than affected by how smart you're.



> If all that's true, then smart people do all the stuff I don't.


I find it ironic that you accept so easily what people online have told you. Think a second. Do you actually believe that these generalizations word for all smart people?



> First of all, I'm not going to a 4 year university (something else that smart people supposedly do), I've never tried drugs, I've only had one friend outside of the internet and I even made her hate me, I don't have a job, and I've never had a girlfriend in real life except for like 2 days.


A lot of things you mention require work, especially university and relationships. Smart people don't do it without experience and failing at it as well. Nobody is perfect.



> I'm also incredibly kind, or at least I am in my heart.


What is kindness to you? What you do to be kind?



> Are the people telling me these things that smart people supposedly do telling the truth or are they just saying that to make themselves feel better about their pot smoking, the fact that they have friends and relationships, and that they're rebellious and mean?


They making generalization out of envy or to lie to you because you believe in it so easily.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

@john.thomas

Who says you're not smart? There's lots of different kinds of intelligences. Lots of dumb people go to college. Lots of smart people do stupid things they regret later. You do what you think is right for you and don't worry about what anyone else thinks, or says.


----------



## Agape (Jan 22, 2012)

*"There are lies, damned lies and statistics." - Mark Twain*

Every time someone share an study with you..try to always answer these 5 questions:

1)-Who said it?: 
2)-How they know that?
3)-What is missing?
4)-Did they change the subject?
5)-Does it makes common sense?

You can use statistics to prove almost anything. I read once an study that found an association between being bald and heart attack frequency..does that means that using hair implants will lower your risk of suffering a heart attack?. That someone found an association between two things, it doesn't mean that one event cause the other. Maybe the association is cause by some unknowm third factor; maybe there is no association at all. Unless you take control of all other variables, you don't really know. At best you can make a good assumption.

Ask yourself what an IQ test measures?...It measures IQ not intelligence. Can you define intelligence?. I prefer to focus on the model that there are around 9 different types of intelligence that evaluated the different approach that we have to solve issues. For example some people have good eye-hand coordination( kinaesthetic intelligence); others are good at speaking and understanding grammar of languages(linguistic intelligence); a few are great understanding other people perspective and feelings(interpersonal intelligence) and so on.

Some people can make beautiful paintings and produce amazing music yet they don't have a good grasp on logistic and mathematics. Others can learn 5-8 languages without any issue but they don't have any coordination at all. Some people are great surgeons and dancers but have difficulties figuring out how other people think. Who would you say is intelligent and who is dumb?

I tend to be popular with people. I think that is because I practice acceptance. The only think I ask of everyone is for them to be who they are, I also see what I can do to make your life better. I don't judge you nor try to change you. You are free to pursue your own path, make your own choices and follow what you believe is truth. Just my two cents; maybe you will find something useful here.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

Job 5:13 - _*He traps the wise in their own cleverness so their cunning schemes are thwarted.*_


----------



## stayinggold (Sep 2, 2014)

"smart" people? I wouldn't take what you read online as the 'word of god' so to speak and studies are only worth quoting if they are in good scientific peer reviewed journals. As a reasonably intelligent person I have never tried drugs or had sex not that there is anything wrong with having sex. I have no problem with authority and only rebel if I find an idea or a command stupid or illogical. 

You should really try and talk to people more and try to figure out your own morals rather than just listening to what people tell you on the internet, me included.


----------



## Arya (Oct 17, 2012)

john.thomas said:


> So what did you do to deserve being popular? I've tried to be popular, and all I got was rejection and bullying.


It's not a deserve thing. Either you understand the social rules or you don't. I'm going to hazard a guess that you are SO last from what you've said. Humans are tribalistic. Those who understand how to behave are accepted. Those who do not get rejected and regarded with suspicion. People are suspicious of what they do not understand and what is different from them. You don't fit into their neat little world of how they think everything should be, so you become the threat. This is all largely subconscious behavior. It's the same principle within sports. Everyone has their sports team and they are very tribal about it.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

john.thomas said:


> I wish I could be like you, it sounds like you actually know how to be nice and I must not because the only people who like me are either forced to or only know me on the internet. I'm worried that there isn't a way to change my entitled thinking though, and then I'll just a loser in life because no one understands me.


You don't do much to deserve being popular, it's a trial and error of trying to dress the right way, being friends with the right people and knowing exactly what to do and say.
I'm not a popular person, if anything people hate how honest I'm, but I have a few faithful friends, and that's what really matters in the end.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I can't respond to everyone's replies but I'll respond to this one because it gave some specific instructions on how to be popular



Aya Saves the World said:


> You don't do much to deserve being popular, it's a trial and error of trying to dress the right way, being friends with the right people and knowing exactly what to do and say.
> I'm not a popular person, if anything people hate how honest I'm, but I have a few faithful friends, and that's what really matters in the end.


I guess I'll never be popular then :/ I try to dress cool but I just end up looking like a businessperson, every friend I've ever had wasn't popular either, and I am sooo awkward. Thanks for giving me some instructions on how to be popular though, I'll try to work on that stuff.

I told my therapist about this kind of thing today and he gave me some ideas to work on it. I hope I can make friends someday.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Smart people are less nice? No, this is simply not true. Most intelligent people I met have had a large capacity for compassion. I actually think people in general are nicer than they give themselves credit for. But yeah, smart people being less nice is simply a myth, I don't even know where you got this idea from.

Smart people experimenting with drugs? I'm sure there are lots of smart people who do experiment with drugs, but there are also lots of people who experiment with drugs in an extremely stupid or reckless way. Experimenting with drugs isn't a sign of intelligence, I wouldn't say its even a sign of having an open mind, because there are tons of reasons people experiment with drugs and some of the reasons are rather unhealthy. I'm not condoning or supporting experimenting with drugs, to me its more important what the reasons behind the action is.

Smart people are more popular? I think smart people are less likely to care about popularity actually, unless they have a low self esteem. I think they are more likely to realize they are a valid person and don't need to be liked by the majority to feel good about themselves. Smart people can have a streak of independence that runs counter to being popular. Of course there are smart, popular people as well. But saying that smart people are more popular as a whole probably just isn't true.

Smart people have more sex? Eh, where did you hear this? How much sex you have is mostly a personal life style decision, I doubt it has anything to do with intelligence.

Smart people go to a 4 year college? Only if the career they want to pursue requires that. One of the smartest people I know actually didn't and probably won't ever go to college.


----------



## Joestar (May 12, 2014)

No.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

Hmm, I just find it interesting that you have never blazed grass, yet your avatar is of a green tree. Hmm.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

donkeybals said:


> Hmm, I just find it interesting that you have never blazed grass, yet your avatar is of a green tree. Hmm.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

^^


----------



## Reticence (Aug 10, 2014)

john.thomas said:


> If all that's true, then smart people do all the stuff I don't...


Every time you make a generalization based on word-of-mouth and untestable theory, a puppy hangs itself. Is that what you want? Speaking of untestable theory, it's mostly "intelligent" Ne and Se types that have those attributes, not all intelligent people, if we're going to talk about it anyway. 
(There goes the puppy I was talking about, may he RIP)

Also, I'm going to go with ISFJ if my options are ENFJ/ISFJ/ESFJ


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Can I really be the only one that sees that John Thomas is an NT or SP sockpuppet? Even the name is a troll job. 

Nobody goes around saying that smart people have sex or do drugs. You made that up. They may say cool people do. But the sex thing for example, people with higher IQs, lose their virginity later.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

john.thomas said:


> Thanks everyone, I can't respond to everyone's replies but I'll respond to this one because it gave some specific instructions on how to be popular
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you want to be popular? Being popular doesn't mean you'll have true and faithful friends.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

FearAndTrembling said:


> Can I really be the only one that sees that John Thomas is an NT or SP sockpuppet? Even the name is a troll job.
> 
> Nobody goes around saying that smart people have sex or do drugs. You made that up. They may say cool people do. But the sex thing for example, people with higher IQs, lose their virginity later.


Really? That explains a lot...


----------



## Hurricane Matthew (Nov 9, 2012)

FearAndTrembling said:


> Can I really be the only one that sees that John Thomas is an NT or SP sockpuppet? Even the name is a troll job.


I admit I read @john.thomas threads for the same reasons I read @dark_angel threads  looooool


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

Smartness is a finite, meet such people again in 5 years time and they wont seem nearly so shiny or desirable in many cases...if anything 'cool', 'popular' and 'smart' change as we mature and re-prioritise what actually matters to us in life (often only 20-40% of things that seemed ideal or desirable in life).


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

FearAndTrembling said:


> Can I really be the only one that sees that John Thomas is an NT or SP sockpuppet? Even the name is a troll job.
> 
> Nobody goes around saying that smart people have sex or do drugs. You made that up. They may say cool people do. But the sex thing for example, people with higher IQs, lose their virginity later.


god damn it I heard it on the internet I said and people say stuff on the internet that isn't true sometimes and also, John isn't my first name but I use it on the internet because I'm paranoid lol. Thomas is my actual middle name though. I'm from the US, and once a person from the UK told me what it can mean in the UK and I regretted my name immediately. And what do you mean an NT or SP sockpuppet? I'm pretty sure I'm an SJ


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

john.thomas said:


> I guess I'll never be popular then :/ I try to dress cool but I just end up looking like a businessperson, every friend I've ever had wasn't popular either, and I am sooo awkward. Thanks for giving me some instructions on how to be popular though, I'll try to work on that stuff.
> 
> I told my therapist about this kind of thing today and he gave me some ideas to work on it. I hope I can make friends someday.


Why does being popular matter so much? My experience is that the more you do stuff just to try and be "cool" the less people end up respecting you in the end. Do what you think is right and people will respect that.

If you want to have friends, then be a friend. Do those things that you wish someone would do for you as a friend, without expecting anything in return, and eventually you'll end up with some friends. Reach out and be inviting to others, don't wait around for them to invite you (someone has to initiate!). I personally prefer a very small group of friends that I know well than a mass of friends/acquaintances that I know little about. Find people with similar interests to your own by doing those things you enjoy and you'll find friends.

IQ tests are misleading. Did you know that originally they were developed to point out those that needed a little extra assistance getting up to speed with the rest of the class? The inventor didn't believe they were static or that one number represented the entirety of intelligence. The only thing they were trying to measure is how well the student was likely to do in school. Good article IQ (Intelligence Quotient) Testing: Brief History

I like Einstein's quote on this. 'Everybody is a genius. But if you judge a fish by its ability to climb a tree, it will live its whole life believing that it is stupid.' Any test only measures things that are tested. The IQ test is no exception, it should not define what you do with your life.


----------



## Flowerpot92 (Oct 15, 2013)

john.thomas said:


> Recently, I've heard people (mostly online) saying things about "smart people" (and they try to use "studies" with IQ score correlations and things) like "smart people experiment with drugs at young ages" "smart people are more popular" and "smart people make more money" and "smart people have sex" and "smart people are rebellious" and "smart people are less nice".
> 
> If all that's true, then smart people do all the stuff I don't. First of all, I'm not going to a 4 year university (something else that smart people supposedly do), I've never tried drugs, I've only had one friend outside of the internet and I even made her hate me, I don't have a job, and I've never had a girlfriend in real life except for like 2 days. I'm a fierce defender of authority and establishment, I feel like the authority are the ones who are nice to me and the average people are the ones who are mean to me. I'm also incredibly kind, or at least I am in my heart. I don't even think mean thoughts about other people or say rude things. Are the people telling me these things that smart people supposedly do telling the truth or are they just saying that to make themselves feel better about their pot smoking, the fact that they have friends and relationships, and that they're rebellious and mean?


Nonsense. They are not smart people, they are trying to justify their way of life, and everything that needs to be justified isn't supposed to happen.

Live the life you want to live, and respect yourself and others. That's what smart people do.


----------

